# Looking for friends



## Teegirl (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a student studying international mgt in Malaysia also working on part time. I am from Africa. I will love to meet people from far across the globe. I am open minded and flexible, single so will be glad to meet nice decent people. U can get intouch via sms or WhatsApp only as I am always busy at work or school. 0172106058. ..... catch up soon


----------

